# work permit & employment visa



## rajaadil (Dec 31, 2012)

hello guys

i do need your help in a case, i came to uae on tourist visa and then got offer letter from company in Abu dhabi as an Accountant. I got offer letter on comapny letter head. The company told me that i must exit UAE to proceed my employment visa process.
Its almost three months have passed and still I don,t get visa. Every week I contact PRO & HR to inquire about visa and get same response that we have applied for visa.
We are waiting for approval from immigration.
I am worried about situation, can you please guide me that my visa will be issued by company.
thanks


----------

